# Knife Roll, bag, case



## yipee (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey Everyone, 

I just wanted to know if anybody knows of any companies or distributors who carry knife rolls besides the typical monochromatic colors/designs?  Are there any that have funky/cool designs and patterns?  There only seem to be black, blue, etc. colors.  Is there a reason for this?   I just feel like all the rolls out there are so....boring.  Wondering if I'm the only one who feels that way?  Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Dickies (aka Yak Pak) and Messermeister make rolls with some interesting patterns.

BDL


----------



## yipee (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  Will check em out.


----------

